#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Thai Dating Scene

## YoungGun

Hi I'm a 19 year old white male. What should I expect as far as dating in Thailand? When I say dating, I mean dating LOL, I'm young enough not to need to go to the girl bars.  

Thanks

----------


## Fondles

Age does not matter if you look like Shrek.

----------


## tuktukdriver

> Hi I'm a 19 year old white male. What should I expect as far as dating in Thailand? When I say dating, I mean dating LOL, I'm young enough not to need to go to the girl bars. 
> 
> Thanks


I've dated bar girls and non-bar girls. In the end they have all wanted the same thing...money. The ones that don't work in the bars seem to want more. They think they are more valuable. Welcome to Thailand! :sexy:  :kma:

----------


## YoungGun

That's a shame... will they ask for it all the time? Is it customary to give it? I have no problem being the exception if that is the case but I'm just curious. Are all the girls there like that? Because from what I hear, there is alot of diversity and the possibility of dating Europeans and Westerners is good.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

The main difference in the dating scene between here and in the west is that in the west you may have to go out on numerous dates before being able to sample the goods where as here they will often give you a taste on the first night to try to hook you. :Smile: 

You could have a lot of fun here dating and they're not all after money. Just go for the richer ones. :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Another problem is that girls of your age have the brain of a 9 year old and the girls with brains of 19 year olds are usually around 35 and looking to get married.

Brazil would be a better bet.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by YoungGun
> 
> 
> Hi I'm a 19 year old white male. What should I expect as far as dating in Thailand? When I say dating, I mean dating LOL, I'm young enough not to need to go to the girl bars. 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> I've dated bar girls and non-bar girls. In the end they have all wanted the same thing...money. The ones that don't work in the bars seem to want more. They think they are more valuable. Welcome to Thailand!


Spot on mate

----------


## BobR

Trying to get sex without money is like trying to make mud without dirt.  The western pretense that they have nothing to do with each other is nonsense.  The only difference here is that Thai girls are less greedy (slightly), less evil (slightly) and more attractive (a lot) than western women.

----------


## YoungGun

I hear very mixed things about this.. Some say that if you're young and good looking (like me), then you'll have no problem getting young goodlooking girls. Others say that no matter who you are, it's all about your perceived value and how much she thinks she can get out of you.. Guess I need to research this one more. People who are reading this and don't intend to post- please do! I appreciate everybody's viewpoint. 

IMPORTANT- If you post here, please specify your age. Nothing personal, but it's more helpful for me because as you all should understand, your experiences will vary from mine based on our age gap.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Shurley you jest,, How in hell is he supposed to crack into that HISO life style driving a masaratti, on $1200 a month,, he did say month, not day , you dreamer you.


He did say he is only 19. I've got plenty of mates here who are in the 25-32 bracket who get plenty of chicks that are just out for a good time and aren't after a pay out. They don't have to be in the hiso category, just office girls who need boning. The can be found at any of the clubs, kao san road, abac university campus bars, RCA, MSN chat, hi five, facebook, make up counters at any department store, any young professional networking night,  they're bloody everywhere! :Smile:

----------


## blackgang

> make up counters at any department store, any young professional networking night, they're bloody everywhere


So OK FP. this is more in your line I would think,,, How much should he carry and budget for trolling for pussy??
I know it took a heap of cash when I was doing it. but I made it by the ton so no sweat.
I live a good life here, I have been here since I was 66 years old without having went farther from here than Vientaine Laos. Before that I started to come here as a very young Merchant Marine and in later years for R&R from different jobs worldwide.so I pobly have been coming here for the last 60 years MOL.
My wife nor I either one party or drink, she brings home 28,000 baht a month and it still costs us over a million a year to live well.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

To be comfortable I'd say a minimum of 70,000 a month. That would allow him to have a few good nights out a week. Not every night.

When I first came here I would go out a couple of times a week and spend 2-3000 a night and have a good time. Nowadays I probably spend 3-5000 but only go out a couple of times a month and I'm paying for two now. :Smile: 

I too probably spend around 1.2m a year to live.

----------


## jim1176

> That's a shame... will they ask for it all the time? Is it customary to give it? I have no problem being the exception if that is the case but I'm just curious. Are all the girls there like that? Because from what I hear, there is alot of diversity and the possibility of dating Europeans and Westerners is good.


Just assume they are all whores. You may find the odd non HO but that is the exception and even she will not be 100%..

You are too young to go to Thailand, unless of course you cant get laid back home.

----------


## zubber

free shags yes. let me see now ,there was the fabulous looker who kept on pestering me to buy her a condo then threw a strop when i refused .then the office gal who was a beauty but always needed some item after a nights shaging ,'a can of oil for my car as its using a lot of oil '.it was a heap of crap so i bought her a can of oil .always threw a strop when i refused to buy some tacky item of clothing that no western gal would be seen dead in .

----------


## buriramboy

I was young (26) and good looking when i moved to Bangkok back in 1999, and it all depends on the crowd you mix with, my first Thai 'girlfriend' was a studio operator working for Channel 3 and we used to go to parties all the time and mix with a bunch of really nice (Thai) people, most of them employed in TV or radio and the number of times i would get asked by my ex's fit as fook mates if i had any friends was unbelievable, the point being, young good looking, educated, financially independent girls are there and available and just want to go out and have fun like their Western sisters of the same age, so if the OP is not a troll (unlikely) go fill your boots.

----------


## britmaveric

age/looks doesnt matter its how you carry yourself. You can date and shag to y our hearts content if you are confident. Def has an interesting dynamic - one minute you are on a date with a knockout and her mates. Yes - some birds will insist of chaperones and you will pay for all of their nite out.  :Sad:  Then there are other ladies equally as beautiful and willing to jump your bones within the first minute.

----------


## AntRobertson

The best possible advice I can give is not to listen to the old, embittered, cynical wash-outs and losers on here that equate all Thai women to prostitutes because those are basically the only Thai women that will ever take a second look at them.

----------


## britmaveric

^bad advice unless you want the lad buggered by a ladyboy with in a few hrs of landing in BKK.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zubber

theres plenty of rough looking women that arent whores who will shag your brains out right way ,thai blokes wont touch them but will you ?

----------


## Carnwadrick

> Guess I need to research this one more.


Research!! you are not doing a term paper just go out and meet girls wherever you can find them, if you are as good looking as you claim it will be no problem to find a few who will want you for who you are and not what you have in your pocket, unless you like playing pocket billards

----------


## chassamui

> age/looks doesnt matter its how you carry yourself. You can date and shag to y our hearts content if you are confident. Def has an interesting dynamic - one minute you are on a date with a knockout and her mates. Yes - some birds will insist of chaperones and you will pay for all of their nite out.  Then there are other ladies equally as beautiful and willing to jump your bones within the first minute.


I have to agree on the confidence issue. if you stand around stroking your chin and scratvhing your crotch, that's all the action you are going to get. 
The other skill you will finduseful here is humour. if you can get a thai girl on side by getting her chuckle muscles going, you are usually well on your way to exercising some of her other muscles.
The two go hand in hand, confidence and an appropriate sense of humour. There are very few 19 year olds who can pull that off without coming across as cocky and arrogant.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The other skill you will finduseful here is humour. if you can get a thai girl on side by getting her chuckle muscles going, you are usually well on your way to exercising some of her other muscles.


That works with women the world over.

----------


## Panda

The thing with young women the world over is that they want to have FUN in their social life. I found this to be particularly true with the younger Thai women, be they whores of just everyday workers. The Thais have a word for it called "sanuk". If you are young, good looking, a bit extroverted and have a little cash to splash you have got it made in Thailand. Be happy and be fun. A simple formula. A lot of fun can be had without spending a lot of money on dinners and gifts. A little alcohol helps of course.

It may be an oversimplification, but you are likely to come across basic types of girls in Thailand. 1. Those who just want to have fun. 2. Those who are looking for a potential marriage partner. 3. Those who are out to rip you off and extract as much cash out of the farang ATM as possible. You are going to meet all three types on your stay for sure. 

You obviously are looking for type 1. And for that you are going to have to put in a bit of work. I dont know what your personality type is, -- introverted, extroverted or somewhere inbetween. Just smile a lot and be fun and you will have them at your feet.

Of course you will also be regarded as a potential marriage prospect by many of the girls as well. Almost universally, women prefer men in their own age group. 
Security ranks very high in the preference table for Thai women seeking a potential partner. Young men of your age generally dont have much financial security. However at that age it is more the potential to provide financial security in the future that is attractive to women. As a farang you have far greater potential to provide financial security than most young Thai men simply because you come from a wealthy country. So long as you meet the other general criteria such as being healthy, smart, clean, well dressed, kind, empathetic and oh yea, -- fun to be with, you would be in the top bracket of desirability despite not having a lot of cash to splash at your present age.

As far as the scammers go. You are just going to have to develop an instinct for them yourself. They could come from any socio-economic group, but more likely to be bar/gogo girls.

----------


## StrontiumDog

> Hi I'm a 19 year old white male. What should I expect as far as dating in Thailand? When I say dating, I mean dating LOL, I'm young enough not to need to go to the girl bars.  
> 
> Thanks


1. Lots of young guys sleep with bargirls...because it is easy and convenient. You pay them to leave.....

2. If you are so good looking as you claim, why are you asking advice here? It isn't rocket science. Go to RCA or a club in the Thong-lor/Ekamai areas of Bangkok and acquire. The same rules apply here as anywhere. If you're good looking you will have girls interested. I've had plenty of enquiries from "normal" Thai girls while out and about in Bangkok. 

3. Depending upon who you date, you could be in for a world of pain. The "hiso" girls are usually the ones most likely to fuck on the first date, but usually don't want a farang long term boyfriend. Mummy and daddy wouldn't allow it. The middle class educated uni girls are often in it for the long term and wont fuck around. Not all obviously, but a lot cling to this notion of being "good". They wont put out immediately. Uneducated, but working ladies can be a real mixed bag, some will, some wont. Depends on how ingrained the cultural brainwashing is.

Finally, you'll need to get yourself a fake ID, as many bars wont allow a 19 year old in. 20 is the legal entrance age for many venues, so good luck.

----------


## blackgang

> If you are young, good looking, a bit extroverted and have a little cash to splash you have got it made in Thailand. Be happy and be fun. A simple formula. A lot of fun can be had without spending a lot of money on dinners and gifts. A little alcohol helps of course.
> 
> It may be an oversimplification, but you are likely to come across basic types of girls in Thailand. 1. Those who just want to have fun. 2. Those who are looking for a potential marriage partner. 3. Those who are out to rip you off and extract as much cash out of the farang ATM as possible. You are going to meet all three types on your stay for sure. 
> 
> You obviously are looking for type 1. And for that you are going to have to put in a bit of work. I dont know what your personality type is, -- introverted, extroverted or somewhere inbetween. Just smile a lot and be fun and you will have them at your feet.
> 
> Of course you will also be regarded as a potential marriage prospect by many of the girls as well. Almost universally, women prefer men in their own age group. 
> Security ranks very high in the preference table for Thai women seeking a potential partner. Young men of your age generally dont have much financial security. However at that age it is more the potential to provide financial security in the future that is attractive to women. As a farang you have far greater potential to provide financial security than most young Thai men simply because you come from a wealthy country. So long as you meet the other general criteria such as being healthy, smart, clean, well dressed, kind, empathetic and oh yea, -- fun to be with, you would be in the top bracket of desirability despite not having a lot of cash to splash at your present age.
> 
> As far as the scammers go. You are just going to have to develop an instinct for them yourself. They could come from any socio-economic group, but more likely to be bar/gogo girls.


But no need to try these tactics in Au, as only works in Thailand. :cmn:

----------


## Jesus Jones

> That's a shame... will they ask for it all the time? Is it customary to give it? I have no problem being the exception if that is the case but I'm just curious. Are all the girls there like that? Because from what I hear, there is alot of diversity and the possibility of dating Europeans and Westerners is good.



There are genuine woman out there looking for a genuine relationship that find western men more attractive.  Your age is against you though as far as finding a serious relationship is concerned as Thai woman have the opinion that all young, and especially good looking men are unreliable.  Being an ugly fat bastard has its advantages, security for the woman that is.

----------


## Butterfly

all women are whores, what makes you think that Thailand is different ?

here age is a factor, younger males are perceived as emotionally unstable and a risk, so women will usually go with older guys. It's not different than the west actually, except in the west older women like to go with younger men.

----------


## blackgang

> There are genuine woman out there looking for a genuine relationship that find western men more attractive. Your age is against you though as far as finding a serious relationship is concerned as Thai woman have the opinion that all young, and especially good looking men are unreliable. Being an ugly fat bastard has its advantages, security for the woman that is.


Which is mostly and basically true.
But I do seem to be an exception, as I am not young, which helps, I am slim and well built and reasonably good looking and very active, do not drink or smoke, and have a hell of a sense of humor, Good cook and always well dressed, and I have never had to buy sex in the years I have lived here and have never been turned down when I wanted in someones knickers.
Before when I was young I did have to buy some, but what can you expect.

----------


## dotcom

I agree with Panda in post 23. The ONE thing Thai girls hate more than anything else is what they call "serious" (same as English). They want to flit around & enjoy themselves & never worry about any problems. So if you go out to say RCA, Ratchada Soi 3 or CM2 at the Novotel - you act the same way. You are not a sex tourist - you are here for a great time. You enjoy drinking dancing & raising hell till all hours. If you hook up with a girl you like - never ever discuss money. If they bring up the subject - you laugh as if this person has just told the funniest joke you have ever heard. If she repeats it drop her like a hot potato & look for the next one.

Point is some of the girls in those places are whores earning their living. Others are office girls out with friends blowing off steam. Your quarry are the latter group. Don't pay for sex. You can pay for drinks, taxis & food. The minute you habd over cash for sex you are cooked. Not to mention some of them might be insulted. Some of these girls are nurses, lawyers, real estate agents - you never know. Rule number 1 - If they ask for money for sex they are whores.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Some of these girls are nurses, lawyers, real estate agents - you never know.


Who will quite happily ask for money.




> If they ask for money for sex they are whores.


Aye.

----------


## lozillionaire

I think the problem with alot of men when they go to Thailand and get involved with Thai women is they seem to compare them to western relationships. Thai culture is completely different to ours as is their way of thinking and because of this you will find alot of things that they do while in a relationship strange. My missus was alot more well off than I, she had a nice car and apartment but she still asked me to buy her an expensive phone as a birthday present. Years later she told me that she did this to see what kind of man I was?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I think the problem with alot of men when they go to Thailand and get involved with Thai women is they seem to compare them to western relationships.


Bingo! This being nearly 100% of the root of most failures in these relationships.

Here, have a green.

----------


## mooncake

> My missus was alot more well off than I, she had a nice car and apartment but she still asked me to buy her an expensive phone as a birthday present. 
> Years later she told me that she did this to see what kind of man I was?


So what kind of a man you are?
and
just curious, what kinds of thing you do that are setting you apart from most guys over here?.

----------


## lozillionaire

> Originally Posted by lozillionaire
> 
> 
>  My missus was alot more well off than I, she had a nice car and apartment but she still asked me to buy her an expensive phone as a birthday present. 
> Years later she told me that she did this to see what kind of man I was?
> 
> 
> So what kind of a man you are?
> and
> just curious, what kinds of thing you do that are setting you apart from most guys over here?.


Apparantly this was my wifes way of seeing if I would go out of my way to make her happy. I don't think anything that I am or do that make me different to other guys, I just believe in fate and there was a reason why I went to Thailand which made me meet my wife.

----------


## mooncake

hmm... what do you think will happen if you were to go out your way with...errr less expensive gift.....like a gift w/ plenty of your heart and mind into it?

Would she think of you any less than a good potential husband?

----------


## britmaveric

> Originally Posted by dotcom
> 
> Some of these girls are nurses, lawyers, real estate agents - you never know.
> 
> 
> Who will quite happily ask for money.


Heaps of normal birds do moonlight.  :Smile:

----------


## lozillionaire

> hmm... what do you think will happen if you were to go out your way with...errr less expensive gift.....like a gift w/ plenty of your heart and mind into it?
> 
> Would she think of you any less than a good potential husband?


Judging by my wife no, but if purchasing something as insignificant as a phone put her at ease and made her happy then it was worth it.

----------


## britmaveric

^30K iphone would be considered insignificant.  :Surprised:

----------


## kingwilly

> Rule number 1 - If they ask for money for sex they are whores.


Really? 

Who would have thunk it ?

----------


## britmaveric

^wives and gfs ask for dosh.  :Sad:

----------


## kingwilly

really brit? 

you shag your missus and then she sticks her hand out for money?

I think you've married a whore then mate. sorry to say.

----------


## britmaveric

^not what I meant KW. Ms Brit has her own dosh and I normally ask for it.  :Wink:  (does that make me a man whore?)  :Confused:

----------


## kingwilly

or does she ask for money before she shags you Brit ?

----------


## britmaveric

neither mate.  :Wink:

----------


## kingwilly

then what was the point of your comment ?

----------


## britmaveric

^some lads pay their gfs or wives.

----------


## pet coon

Naw, my wife wants more than the going rate. When I informed her of this she became more tight kneed. Decent relationship,gone down hill since marriage, but that too will pass.(maybe)

----------


## Panda

> Naw, my wife wants more than the going rate. When I informed her of this she became more tight kneed. Decent relationship,gone down hill since marriage, but that too will pass.(maybe)


Married sex usually costs more than the going rate for rentals, especially after the divorce.

----------


## DrAndy

> My missus was alot more well off than I, she had a nice car and apartment but she still asked me to buy her an expensive phone as a birthday present


what has that got to do with being Thai?

sounds like any woman who has a birthday coming up!!

----------


## chitown

You will do fine. I am not sure where are these guys are meeting these part time hookers and money grubbing Thais. It has been a rare occasion for me that a girl has asked for money. I can think of one girl I met out that came out and said I want to go home me. She claimed to be a nurse that was having money problems and asked me for 5 k baht. I laughed at her and walked away. I have rarely had a girl ask me for money as well. 

Just go out and meet ordinary girls in ordinary places - malls, shops, internet cafes, fitness centers, etc. If you go hang out in bars, pubs and gogos you are likely to meet girls that are just like girls in the West that go to these types of places every single night. Women without any direction in life. If you enjoy the bar scene,  then go out, drink up, have fan, but expect that the girls you meet may not be on the up and up. If you are looking for girls that have their heads screwed on right and are not shallow then meet girls in the ordinary places I described above. 

I came here when I was 30 and never had a problem having a date every night. Sometimes a date for breakfast, then a different one for lunch and a movie and then again another for dinner. I can't begin to count the huge number of girls I dates - maybe thousands? I don't know, but was out nearly every night with someone new before I got married to an awesome girl. It was easy, it was fun and I was rarely pestered for money. 

I will be called a liar, but I have never paid for sex in Thailand. Why pay when the fruit grows freely on the tree and available for me to pick without being charged?  :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

poor form living off a womans earnings
although it was common practice among the aristocracy of the preceeding centuries

----------


## chitown

> poor form living off a womans earnings
> although it was common practice among the aristocracy of the preceeding centuries


We have joint accounts in the US and leave the money there rather than transfer it here. We also have a few properties in both of our names. It is all about moving money from there to here, which both us want to avoid.

So it is living off of our money since all is shared.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Married sex usually costs more than the going rate for rentals, especially after the divorce.


Most people that *need* to be married don't seem to understand that, which I always found uproariously funny.

----------


## kingwilly

> She claimed to be a nurse that was having money problems and asked me for 5 k baht.


I've experienced a similar situation twice, for 5K also. I lend the money once, and see what happens, one lass repaid 5K the following week when she said she would. The other asked for another 5 K.....

I'm still friends with the first lass.

----------


## mooncake

I don't know why all the hoopla talks about "the right dating scene" quote-unquote.

Just do your own things, have fun with your own life as you normally do, let the fate guides you to whoever will be the next love of your life. It usually will happen when you're NOT looking or the least expected. 
Who knows... it could be on a sidewalk when she ran her bike over your feet while you're eating a bowl of your favorite noodles, etcs. It could be anywhere, really.

Why many here are acting like you all so desperate for a companionship, or need a right dating scene?

Oh wait....unless you are just looking for free S-E-X with non-professional prosititute, diff one for each week?
Then why don't just come out and say it...like it is. No need to make it more like you are so much different or better than a sex tourist :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Panda

> I don't know why all the hoopla talks about "the right dating scene" quote-unquote.
> 
> Just do your own things, have fun with your own life as you normally do, let the fate guides you to whoever will be the next love of your life. It usually will happen when you're NOT looking or the least expected. 
> Who knows... it could be on a sidewalk when she ran her bike over your feet while you're eating a bowl of your favorite noodles, etcs. It could be anywhere, really.
> 
> Why many here are acting like you all so desperate for a companionship, or need a right dating scene?
> 
> Oh wait....unless you are just looking for free S-E-X with non-professional prosititute, diff one for each week?
> Then why don't just come out and say it...like it is. No need to make it more like you are so much different or better than a sex tourist


Free sex? Hell No!
I much prefer the rental kind. No need to buy em a meal and make entertaining conversation in the hope of getting some repayment at the end of the night. 

A couple of lady drinks and a  bowl of noodles on the way to the short time hotel, but thats about as far as it goes with the romance part. :Smile:  Works out cheaper in the long run, and no need to go through all that foreplay shit too.

----------


## mooncake

:Biggthumpup:  ^ There you go….one of our experts has just kind enough to drop by, and share the great excerpt from one of his famous books fulled of well documented eyewitness first hand accounts.

btw: I like many of your books, Dr Kungfu Panda :01:

----------


## celtic

I for one wish this boy all the luck in the world! Without it, he may end up wanting nothing to do with western women, and given the unlikelyness of a young man's chances of making a decent living in Thailand will end up back in falangland surrounded by them, not a pretty picture.
 Often I think if I had come to Thailand at age 19,(which would have been by way of Viet Nam, if I lived long enough), how different my life and loves would have been. At least now I am old enough to hope to retire there in a few years if the economy heals! Whereas, if Thailand and the Thai ladies have a similar effect on him, he'll be stuck in the World for 40 years.     :Sorry1:

----------


## Panda

> ^ There you go.one of our experts has just kind enough to drop by, and share the great excerpt from one of his famous books fulled of well documented eyewitness first hand accounts.
> 
> btw: I like many of your books, Dr Kungfu Panda


I take it you are a 4 course meal kinda girl then Mooncakes?

----------


## mooncake

ermmm...not, if a stuffed turkey is a part of it . :mid:

----------


## StrontiumDog

Do you like pork?

----------


## mooncake

and do you?

----------


## Panda

Life certainly gets more complicated as we get older. When I was a young bloke, all you had to do was buy a girl a few beers or vodka and oranges and offer to give her a lift home from the pub on a Friday night. There was a few uppedy bitches there that drank those blue lagoon liqueur drinks, but I always gave those ones a miss because I figured they wouldn't come across.
Then when all this sexual equality stuff came in the girls started getting their own cars, which kinda thinned out the pickings at the pub in getting a root for the price of a lift home. The bitches still expected you to buy their drinks for them though. The pick up lines had to change then. Like, -- "G'day, you drive down here tonight or what?"

After several years of marriage followed by a divorce I found the rules had changed again. Casual roots were harder to come by now and required a bit more work. Most of the gash on the market was divorced with a couple of kids and of course the house courtesy of the ex. They had become far more cagey about handing over the goods. Most of them were better off financially than the blokes but still expected the blokes to pay. Conversation over a nice dinner on a first date went like an interview with a bank manager, -- they all seemed to be asking the same sorts of questions. Questions like -- where do you work. How long have you been there ($)? Do you own your own home or do you rent ($)? I sometimes expected them to pull a calculator to total up my nett worth. Prostitution by stealth really.
Occasionally you would come across a root rat that wanted to go at it day and night, but usually they were damaged goods with some serious baggage. Got stuck with one such nutter for over a year when I was in my early 30s. But couldn't stand the drama of regular split ups and reunions. The last I saw of her was when I threw her down the front stairs. It was only 4 stairs and there was grass at the bottom, so not so bad.

That was the start of my "blue period" where I didn't go out much anymore. Discouraged that most of the sheilas who were formerly up for it had priced themselves out of the market.

Then I discovered Thailand at 41 years old. It was like dieing and going to pussy heaven. It was still all about money, but the prices were so much lower and the pussy was so much younger with firm bodies. 
After a while I tired of the hookers and met my now Thai wife. Same age as me.
We married after a year and 3 months in Oz to see how she liked it. All was rosey for a few years until she became westernized by a couple of feminazi bitches she worked with and who had taken her under their wings as a project to educate to the western womens ways. At the same time she started socializing with a couple of younger ex-Thai whores who had snared older farangs. Both of whom have since cleaned their spouses out financially and moved on now. We had some tough times for a few years, but things have settled down now.

Bottom line is that I have come to see that most women are whores in one respect or another. Good luck to those blokes who claim their Thai wives are financially independent and stay with them for their good looks and charm. If true, I reckon they are in a small minority. Women anywhere dont marry foreigners 20, 30, 40 years their senior simply because Thai man no good, -- butterfly too mutt. Though I do understand that such an arrangement could evolve into true feelings of love and companionship.

Now that I am approaching 60 here in farangland I see that there is a surplus of lonely 50 to 60 year old females, some of them quite wealthy. Thier price has come down considerably with age. But what sort of bloke would want to team up with a 60 year old farang woman when there is all those hard bodied little brown things in Thailand going so cheap? Same goes for Thai women I suppose since I have yet to run into another farang married to a Thai in their own age group.

I been married to a Thai for 15 years now and be dammed if I am going to deny myself the pleasure of the occasional dalliance with a cute little 20 year old in my final years. Its really just a matter of following Thai protocol. Dont ever do it in a place where your wifes friends might see and cause the big loss of face thing for her. And when accused of such things, simply lie and denigh, again so loss of face will not occur. And thirdly, make sure the wife is looked after financially so that she doesn't think some other woman is getting her share of the loot.

The world is full of prostitutes in one form or another. Its just a matter of knowing the rules and working within the system to get the best out of it while we are still here and able to enjoy lifes pleasures. Becoming a beaten and subservient husband in my final years ain't for me. Too much living to do and too little time left. Just got to play by the rules and keep the peace is all.

When I was 20 the pussy was laid on in droves. When I was 30 it dried up somewhat. When I was 40 it had priced itself out of the market. Now I am approaching 60, the world is my oyster once again. And I ain't going to let that final opportunity get away. Being older and wiser has some advantages. Discretion is the key.

----------


## dotcom

Amen to that brother. I have come to the conclusion that I can't be monogamous. I follow your rules. Don't shit in your own nest. Be discreet.

----------


## dotcom

> Heaps of normal birds do moonlight.


No argument. However our tourist friend might not be into paying for it.
There are plenty of girls just looking for a good time & would be offended at an offer of money.

I totally aggre with the above poster, for me it's like buying a piece of cake - I just buy a slice. Don't have tiime for the chase.

----------


## mooncake

Panda

Thanks Panda, for the interesting read. 
Always interested to read about people life's story and what’re the moments or environment in the past that make/help shaped them who they are today.

Even tho my experiences and thought on many things are quite opposite to yours. Nevertheless it’s a great read and thanks for sharing.

----------


## Panda

Well, thankyou too Mooncake. Its nice to talk to someone, particularly a female, who can accept that another person might have a different perspective on the subject.

Mind you, although us blokes are primarily driven by the urge to procreate and pass on our genes to as many offspring as possible, we are really quite fragile creatures emotionally compared to females, as we tend to fall in love and comit to some relationships that are not in our best personal interests when the little head takes over the thinking.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Also, what you wrote should give the OP some clarity. 

Why miss out on all the decent, young, firm Merkin totty? He's probably got at least 10 years while he bag all sorts of tidy tail. When the decent girls start to ignore him is the time to pack  his bags and head for Asia (or sweep the floors at Southampton College, which apparently has the largest concentration of Asian totty in the world).

----------


## Panda

^ You mean follow the usual pattern for young western males? Root yourself silly while its all laid on and then the inevitable marriage with a big mortgage and a couple of kids. Work your ring off to pay for it all while your slim little horny wife turns into a nasty tub of lard. Then a 50/50 chance that she will cash you in with a divorce and you lose 10 years of your lifes work plus your kids. 
Then if you still have your sanity and a job, in later middle age you scrape together what cash you have left and move to Asia to marry another firm bodied, horny little thing about the same age as your ex when you married her.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> You mean follow the usual pattern for young western males? Root yourself silly while its all laid on and then the inevitable marriage with a big mortgage and a couple of kids. Work your ring off to pay for it all while your slim little horny wife turns into a nasty tub of lard. Then a 50/50 chance that she will cash you in with a divorce and you lose 10 years of your lifes work plus your kids. Then if you still have your sanity and a job, in later middle age you scrape together what cash you have left and move to Asia to marry another firm bodied, horny little thing about the same age as your ex when you married her.


Something like that, but don't bother with the marriage & kids bit.

----------


## Panda

> Originally Posted by Panda
> 
> You mean follow the usual pattern for young western males? Root yourself silly while its all laid on and then the inevitable marriage with a big mortgage and a couple of kids. Work your ring off to pay for it all while your slim little horny wife turns into a nasty tub of lard. Then a 50/50 chance that she will cash you in with a divorce and you lose 10 years of your lifes work plus your kids. Then if you still have your sanity and a job, in later middle age you scrape together what cash you have left and move to Asia to marry another firm bodied, horny little thing about the same age as your ex when you married her.
> 
> 
> Something like that, but don't bother with the marriage & kids bit.


Sounds like good advice. Just a shame the cnut-struck young blokes wont ever take your advice. Well, actually, some of the older blokes on the second cycle in Thailand also. Still, sometimes it works out I suppose.

----------


## Muadib

The next time I have the urge to get married, I'll just find a woman I can't stand and will buy her a house...

----------


## Pat

I think Thai girls are the same of the girls in the world, some good , some bad, some looking for money, some not. Unfortunaly a lot of peple in the forum just met the girl in the bar or hooker, of course these girls want your money because their job.  There have a lot of good thai girls out there that just want relationship with wetern man and not for money!!!! believe me. The problem is how do you can reach them? where do you find them?

----------


## wefearourdespot

> It may be an oversimplification, but you are likely to come across basic types of girls in Thailand. 1. Those who just want to have fun. 2. Those who are looking for a potential marriage partner. 3. Those who are out to rip you off and extract as much cash out of the farang ATM as possible. You are going to meet all three types on your stay for sure.


Oh, sure.
Problem is, you will always meet all three of them in *every single woman.*

----------


## Whiteshiva

> ^ You mean follow the usual pattern for young western males? Root yourself silly while its all laid on and then the inevitable marriage with a big mortgage and a couple of kids. Work your ring off to pay for it all while your slim little horny wife turns into a nasty tub of lard. Then a 50/50 chance that she will cash you in with a divorce and you lose 10 years of your lifes work plus your kids. 
> Then if you still have your sanity and a job, in later middle age you scrape together what cash you have left and move to Asia to marry another firm bodied, horny little thing about the same age as your ex when you married her.


And then get taken to the cleaners all over again, and in a fraction of the time?  :mid:

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by lozillionaire
> ...


About 15 years ago I had a collegue in Singapore who asked his girlfriend what she wanted for her birthday. She told him she wanted a gold Rolex, and he went out and bought one for her.

We all told him he was mad, and that he should dump the greedy bitch, but he wouldn't listen. 

He's still single today.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Originally Posted by Panda
> 
> You mean follow the usual pattern for young western males? Root yourself silly while its all laid on and then the inevitable marriage with a big mortgage and a couple of kids. Work your ring off to pay for it all while your slim little horny wife turns into a nasty tub of lard. Then a 50/50 chance that she will cash you in with a divorce and you lose 10 years of your lifes work plus your kids. Then if you still have your sanity and a job, in later middle age you scrape together what cash you have left and move to Asia to marry another firm bodied, horny little thing about the same age as your ex when you married her.
> 
> 
> Something like that, but don't bother with *the marriage & kids bit*.


Like if it was up to him.
How many marriages are the product of entrapment ? It's not the man the one taking the pill  :mid:

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Originally Posted by lozillionaire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mooncake
> ...


at least some luck in his sad life.

----------


## mooncake

> I think Thai girls are the same of the girls in the world, some good , some bad, some looking for money, some not. Unfortunaly a lot of peple in the forum just met the girl in the bar or hooker, of course these girls want your money because their job. 
> I agree
> 
> There have a lot of good thai girls out there that just want relationship with wetern man and not for money!!!! believe me. The problem is how do you can reach them? where do you find them?
> again agree
> But also a problem of how to take the relationship slowly with a farang, when farangs here have the reputation on dating w/sex. That's what I have heard from them. But then again I can't guarantee those good girls won't turn bad & greedy after they see how much you have either. 
> Yes it can be quite difficult being a farang wanting a genuine serious relationship here.


.......

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Originally Posted by Pat
> 
> 
> I think Thai girls are the same of the girls in the world, some good , some bad, some looking for money, some not. Unfortunaly a lot of peple in the forum just met the girl in the bar or hooker, of course these girls want your money because their job. 
> I agree
> 
> There have a lot of good thai girls out there that just want relationship with wetern man and not for money!!!! believe me. The problem is how do you can reach them? where do you find them?
> again agree
> But also a problem of how to take the relationship slowly with a farang, when farangs here have the reputation on dating w/sex. That's what I have heard from them. But then again I can't guarantee those good girls won't turn bad & greedy after they see how much you have either. 
> ...


what qualifies a relationship as "genuine serious" ?
Might it be the amount of money the farang puts in it ?
So in the end what's the difference between a short-time with a whore and a "genuine serious relationship" apart the amount of money and time involved ?

----------


## mooncake

^ Most of them are still old fashion and dating means leading to a possible marriage, the ones I know do have a steady job/house/land of their own. 

Don't be on a high horse and full of yourself now about the money part,... many of these girls do have more money and education than many farang over here. Just because many have been dating the lower-socioeconomic girls, doesn't mean all thai girls are that poor and/or no education.


and I don't know what a short-time whore is asking, so can't comment.

----------


## chassamui

Language and communication are the key here.

A uni educated Thai girl will usually have a decent english vocabulary but will lack common usage.

A Thai girld from the "_service"_ sector will have a pretty good handle on colloquialisms and common usage, but perhaps less of a conventional vocabulary.

Finding someone who understands english and how to use it, is an important consideration for newcomers. They can usually be relied on to teach you basic Thai which helps both parties understand each other better.

Most men find it difficult to communicate effectively with women, because of the nuanced way in which women communicate. Add the lack of a common language and good communication becomes the most important issue for effective relationships.

The international language of the bedroom is only of limited help for those seeking long term attachments.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> many of these girls do have more .... education than many farang over here.


True. An ever increasing number are studying abroad.

----------


## Panda

> and I don't know what a short-time whore is asking, so can't comment.


Dunno about short time, but I think the long time rate is up to about 2K B now. 
Inflation, high season and all you know. Could be cheaper in the bars or dearer in the gogos. You pays for whats you gets.

Why would a woman be asking such a question anyway?

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> many of these girls do have more .... education than many farang over here.
> 
> 
> True. An ever increasing number are studying abroad.


Yep, and most of these girls will not even look at the existing farangs pool over here, coz they have better pick among their circle. They may have a few chats here and there with you, but that's it,...and have a different standard when dating, or even forming a regular friendship,.. etcs
Generally speaking here, of course




> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
> and I don't know what a short-time whore is asking, so can't comment.
> 
> 
> Dunno about short time, but I think the long time rate is up to about 2K B now.


2k bths - a month?
What is the definition of a "long term"?  :Confused:

----------


## britmaveric

^2hrs (short time), - mate paid 1500bht for s/t and 2000bht for l/t. (night)

----------


## mooncake

^ oh...thxs
is that considered a good money "among the girls of that trade & in that industry?....a night that is

----------


## britmaveric

^well when the avg salary per month for a normal job is 6K, I would say YES.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mooncake

^ no, i didn't mean in comparing to a normal job,... but among the girls in that entertainment industry, is that a good money comparing to some other girls?

just curious: How can one make more per night?

----------


## britmaveric

Well some charge more some charge less - depends on the person I would expect.

----------


## mooncake

Just one more question

Do the prettier ones make more, or the ones that can "do" more, make more?...generally

----------


## Muadib

Dating & searching for a long term relationship are two completely different things... If the OP is just looking for some fun while he's in Thailand, then good on him... Searching for a life partner takes on a whole new perspective, which IMO is flawed... IMHO, ain't no such thing as forever, unless you are willing to make compromises... 

The blush goes off the rose in all relationships sooner or later... I don't care who you are or how hot your partner is... The time varies before things start to go pear shaped, but it always happens... Your relationship traverses several phases, from the initial chemical imbalance where you are euphoric whenever around the person, through sexual lust & satisfaction phase, to becoming best friends and are endeared by their little idiosyncrasies, to becoming comfortable and sinking into a routine, then on to the point where you begin to grate each others nerves and the little idiosyncrasies begin to drive you crazy, and finally to the point where you can't stand to be around your partner but stay together out of fear of starting over and your losing your investment of time & $$$ in the relationship... Call me cynical, but this is my anecdotal experience... 

You have to know that sometimes even Brad Pitt rolls over in bed, looks at Angelina and thinks to himself, WTF am I doing with this tatted up, skinny bitch who has a hobby of collecting children and has fvcked more men than Madonna...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Muadib

> Just one more question
> 
> Do the prettier ones make more, or the ones that can "do" more, make more?...generally


Yes, the pretty ones generally can demand a bit more, depending on demand... High season, yep, name your price... Low season, whatever she can scrape out... 

Yes again, those that do 'more', can generally ask 'more' for the service... 

I know one lady in Bangkok who earns on average over 70K - 90K baht a month... Month in and month out... Some of it comes from dumb ass sponsors she has on the hook and freelancing in the falang ghetto of Sukhumvit... She's a pro, attractive, knows how to make a man happy and knows what goes where...  :Smile:

----------


## mooncake

^ oh I see, thank you for your insight
esp the part " she knows what goes where.....", that funny! :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

> What is the definition of a "long term"?


anything over one hour.

----------


## britmaveric

^thought it was 2hrs?  :Wink:  

Moon - some of the beautiful ones also do it for next to nought if they actually like you.

----------


## Xray

19year: "What should I expect as far as dating in Thailand?"

"Heaven, I'm in heaven .....(song).

I would give one leg for be 19 again, and come live in Thailand. Listen to the oldies, their experiences, and you are in for a good life.

----------


## bedtime

> ^ no, i didn't mean in comparing to a normal job,...
> 
> but among the girls in that entertainment industry, is that a good money comparing to some other girls? it depends, there are plenty of boards in Pattaya for example where the various girls attributes (good & bad) are discussed, the more popular ones will try and up the price, but generally 1000 baht long time is enough, might have to go to 1500 baht occassionaly,if the girl is "good" then maybe an extra tip is in order. I have had some great times with the ladies, a few drinks,a meal a laugh and a joke and a good time all round, I still chat with some even now. 
> 
> just curious: How can one make more per night?



The best way for them to make more money is to have multiple short times, but not to many want to do that as far as I know (soi 6 excepted) a clean comfortable hotel room with a decent customer and treated as a human being for 12 hours is what the majority like IMHO that is.

----------


## aras

young gun,

you can shag your brains out in thailand, but dating does need a bit of communication ( many girls don't speak english good enough ) and it will cost you way more than if you just pay them and take them to your hotelroom.

Forget brazil, very few speak enlish and unless your daddy is rich it might proove to be too expenssive for you, and good looking? you won't come close to the brazilian boys with rich daddy and they speak the language. Brazil is great though.

I recommend thailand for a budget holiday, You can date them but even if the girl is loaded she will expect you to pay. Don't think that girls here are desperate for you but making contact with regular girls is not hard like some other countries.

Come and have fun but do some research before you come :sexy:  :cmn:

----------


## aras

ok prices for you
short time....( 1 hour or so ) dont pay more than 500 in pattaya |( if from a bar you'll have to pay the bar too) late at night you can get them for even less loool

LT  don't pay more than 1000 for the girl  ( these prices go a bit higher for gogo girls)

[at][at][at]  Easiest way to meat girls is in the shopping centers ( a lot of girls are working, shopping or eating there, don't be shy lol but be polite

And yes many girls who normally never come in tourist areas at night ( pattaya walkingstreet beachroad etc are offlimit for them so you'll never see them at night there ) and have a education speak some english and some speak english very well and have way more money than you think ( they get it from their parents or have a job) so don't think that because you are from europe or us that you are special, thailand is full of lowlife foreigners and the higher classes are really not impressed they might even look down on you lool, i know you cant believe it. The same goes for brazil wich has so many loaded youngsters ( way more than thailand) no white european kid has ever been seen with so much money in his pocket buying things for his girlfriend, same goes for many other 3th world countries. 

But after you have been here you will be addicted to thailand ( bangkok, pattaya) f...ck phuket.

----------


## kingwilly

> Easiest way to meat girls is in the shopping centers


Freudian slip, no doubt.

----------


## britmaveric

Meet them anywhere even on the Sky Train, right KW?  :Very Happy:

----------


## kingwilly

explanation doth dilute.

sigh.

meat vs meet.

girls viewed as meat by sexual predators.....

oh, never mind, you probably wouldnt get it anyway.



No doubt you'll now protest strongly that of course you got it.... : rolleyes :

----------


## StrontiumDog

Or meat as a verb, replacing the word fuck.

----------


## lozillionaire

Could be "fresh meat"

----------


## britmaveric

sounds like a porn series.  :Very Happy:

----------


## swissbanker

> Don't pay for sex. You can pay for drinks, taxis & food.


yeah right, that will be soooo much cheaper ...

a thb 500 freelancer will always be much cheaper than a tgf even if you get one every night!

----------


## housefull

I accept with information:Another problem is that girls of your age have the brain of a 9 year old and the girls with brains of 19 year olds are usually around 35 and looking to get married.

----------


## zubber

they'll do anything for some HELLO KITTY tat and nicknacks ,so buy loads to handout as free samples ,that really gets em juiced up fast

----------


## brainwashed

> Trying to get sex without money is like trying to make mud without dirt. The western pretense that they have nothing to do with each other is nonsense. The only difference here is that Thai girls are less greedy (slightly), less evil (slightly) and more attractive (a lot) than western women.


Why? I see those western girls are hot.

----------


## billy the kid

Buy a few packets of condoms,, take whatever money you might need and go out and enjoy.  It will all come to you . Be careful when money is mentioned and use taxi metered cabs . Don't put your wealth on display and be real real careful that no one spikes your beer back at the hotel.   When you have finished boot her out the door .

----------


## doublezero

> Originally Posted by YoungGun
> 
> Guess I need to research this one more.
> 
> 
> Research!! you are not doing a term paper just go out and meet girls wherever you can find them, if you are as good looking as you claim it will be no problem to find a few who will want you for who you are and not what you have in your pocket, unless you like playing pocket billards


Then there's the glory of latching on to a thai girl that has money, yeah alright maybe few and far between but worth the wait. if your a looker have the dosh to last a few months who knows, you could be in for a great time.

----------


## mickey46

I had many girls for free, I think its very important that you look like you are looking for a long term relationship, and dont rush too much. On the other hand my friend had many succes with internet dating. There are many free pages like badoo and netlog where you can meet girls for free. My friend told me specialy on badoo he talks online, and then after he meets all go with him first night. And all for free. I havent tested that because I have girl here, but my friend went with 3 girls in about week.

I found the bigest problem is girls speag english very bad :dont feed the troll:

----------


## DrAndy

> I found the bigest problem is girls speag english very bad


eye no

----------


## nidhogg

> I hear very mixed things about this.. Some say that if you're young and good looking (like me), then you'll have no problem getting young goodlooking girls. Others say that no matter who you are, it's all about your perceived value and how much she thinks she can get out of you.. Guess I need to research this one more. People who are reading this and don't intend to post- please do! I appreciate everybody's viewpoint. 
> 
> IMPORTANT- If you post here, please specify your age. Nothing personal, but it's more helpful for me because as you all should understand, your experiences will vary from mine based on our age gap.


Well, I am well into my 50s so my personal experience is along the "you pay one way or another" line.

However, an old friends 20 year old son came to study here in Uni for a few years, and as I understand it, f*cked himself stupid with like minded young uni lasses, with money not being in the picture at all.

Old farts tend to have a differnt outlook on the scene to 20 year olds - which is why we spend most of our time on a computer, and they spend most of their time on a Thai lass.

bugger me - just seen this is a year old bumped thread...

----------


## Finney64

^ your getting that oldtimers disease Nid

----------


## nidhogg

> ^ your getting that oldtimers disease Nid


Indeed, but aging beats the alternative!

----------


## DJ Pat

Don't go on a date with non-bar girls (I hate this expression but in Thailand it's kinda relevant as some on this forum can only 'pull' bar girls) with any preconcieved notions about money etc etc.

Aim to enjoy the evening, and see what happens. Don't ask if she wants to have a drink someplace, suggest it and then say ''come on let's go'' then hail the taxi. It seems to work for me. 

Get them mildy drunk and laugh a lot. Then you're almost in. Don't hesitate about asking them to your place, suggest it a bit persuasively, and just go, don't give time to get an answer. 

Thai girls seem to like to be led. At the beginning of the evening, don't ask if she's got to be home or at what time. Go with the flow.

I'm 37 and still pulling the early 20s hotties in Thailand both now when I visit and when I lived there.

Obviously a silver tongue and a handsome smile helps.

----------


## nidhogg

> Obviously a silver tongue and rohypnol helps.


Made that more honest for you.

----------


## DJ Pat

Decent Thai helps, not just the pidgen stereotype words but conversational Thai.

----------


## DJ Pat

> Originally Posted by DJ Pat
> 
> 
>  
> Obviously a silver tongue and rohypnol helps.
> 
> 
> Made that more honest for you.


How dare you. I've never used any silver tongued flattery.

----------


## Stumpy

You know it is kind of odd(and at the risk of being flamed on here of course). Do any men come over here, settle in, learn the area, join society and just meet women naturally like at the store, accidentally in an elevator, mall, etc or is it just bar girls, internet dating, internet marriages, call girls only or regions where their money is the only thing that matters?

Again, not judging, just asking a question. To me from all the posts I have read it appears to be the latter.

It is strange for me as I have never internet dated and have never engaged in bar girl stuff as it scares the hell out of me due to STD's, protected sex or not. Seems like Russian roulette and I did not move here with good health only to let it go and to be standing at a clinic getting meds. 

For reference, I met my GF at a night market shopping for dinner when, by accident, I knocked her bags of food out of her hand. I insisted on purchasing new food and we started chatting. She is a Nurse/Dietitian at the local hospital.

----------


## Norton

> To me from all the posts I have read it appears to be the latter.


Join a Thai language forum. You won't see much bar girl talk on them.

----------


## Cujo

> I'm 37 and still pulling the early 20s hotties in Thailand both now when I visit and when I lived there.


 I thought your cousin was late 20s.

----------


## Stumpy

Norton,
I am not saying its bad and I do not mind reading them as most are entertainment and funny at times, it was just a general question.

----------


## Norton

> I am not saying its bad and I do not mind reading them as most are entertainment and funny at times, it was just a general question.


Didn't think you were saying it's bad. English language forums in Thailand always have a lot of banter about the farang bar scene.

Just pointing out many Thai fluent farangs on Thai language forums do quite well hooking up with normal everyday Thai women.

----------


## DrAndy

> Do any men come over here, settle in, learn the area, join society and just meet women naturally like at the store, accidentally in an elevator, mall, etc or is it just bar girls, internet dating, internet marriages, call girls only or regions where their money is the only thing that matters?


when I worked in Bangkok, lots of the office girls were rather pushy; how do you say no?




> For reference, I met my GF at a night market shopping for dinner when, by accident, I knocked her bags of food out of her hand.


oh, that's alright then

it does seem that you are demeaning people who use the interent to meet people; why is that?

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> Do any men come over here, settle in, learn the area, join society and just meet women naturally like at the store, accidentally in an elevator, mall, etc or is it just bar girls, internet dating, internet marriages, call girls only or regions where their money is the only thing that matters?
> 
> 
> when I worked in Bangkok, lots of the office girls were rather pushy; how do you say no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naah Man, not my intention at all. What ever gets ya by. Was just curious. Seems like all the posts here are in that arena. Just wondered. All interpretation. I put my reference as I figured someone would most certainly ask.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> I am not saying its bad and I do not mind reading them as most are entertainment and funny at times, it was just a general question.
> 
> 
> Didn't think you were saying it's bad. English language forums in Thailand always have a lot of banter about the farang bar scene.
> 
> Just pointing out many Thai fluent farangs on Thai language forums do quite well hooking up with normal everyday Thai women.


Ahhh makes sense.

----------


## Bogon

> it does seem that you are demeaning people who use the interent to meet people; why is that?


That's a good debate on it's own there DrAndy.

Personally I have never chatted up a bird online due to the reason that I'm married!
If I was single. I still don't think I would do it because cyber-life is so much different to real-life. The girl you are chatting to online could be good at expressing herself on the keyboard, but totally useless when making conversation across the table.
There are some keyboard warriors on here that I avoid due to them being a pricks, but then they could be great blokes in real life and visa versa.
I'm not demeaning people sourcing girls from the net. I have met people from here for a drink and a chat, but looking for romance is not the same as looking for a beer buddie in my books.

----------


## DrAndy

thing is, no matter how you meet them, as long as she is the one!

or two, or th...

----------


## DrAndy

> There are some keyboard warriors on here that I avoid due to them being a pricks, but then they could be great blokes in real life and visa versa.


I am a kunt on here and in real life

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Bogon
> 
> There are some keyboard warriors on here that I avoid due to them being a pricks, but then they could be great blokes in real life and visa versa.
> 
> 
> I am a kunt and an idiot on here and in real life


We Know.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bogon
> ...


^+1.... :smiley laughing:

----------


## DrAndy

you two are so predictable...yawn..

even using a big smiley....

----------


## Cujo

> you two are so predictable...yawn..
> 
> even using a big smiley....


And you're not predictable at all drandy are you, just the same droll crap over and over. Not predictable at all.

----------


## DJ Pat

> Originally Posted by DJ Pat
> 
> 
>  
> I'm 37 and still pulling the early 20s hotties in Thailand both now when I visit and when I lived there.
> 
> 
>  I thought your cousin was late 20s.


She is. But I'm just sayin'..

----------


## DJ Pat

> cyber-life is so much different to real-life.


In the Uk, it is the norm for girls to flirt in cyber space.

I didn't know this, as I've been in Thailand since 2002. 

Anyway, me and this english chick are flirting online and texting, and there's me getting excited as I really thought the next step would be to meet up!

How wrong I was! She thought I was perverted for even thinking that she wanted to do that, and that I'd even assumed that.

I asked her, so what was the next move gonna be? 

Nothing, we just flirt, she said.

What a waste of fucking time and space. No wonder there's so many stalking cases in the UK, these girls are giving it large talking a good game then pulling the rug from under guys who thought they were 'in'... Get me on the Thai scene anyday.

----------


## Cujo

You need to get on asiafriendfinder or whatever it is, i know heaps of guys that are constantly hooking up for one night stands.
Of course they're handsome, but maybe you could use someone elses photo and hope they don't notice when you meet up.

----------


## Lorenzo

> Hi I'm a 19 year old white male. What should I expect as far as dating in Thailand? When I say dating, I mean dating LOL, I'm young enough not to need to go to the girl bars.  
> 
> Thanks


No dating per se in Thailand, just pay as you go.

----------

